# Walking through my woods



## Gumby (Nov 8, 2019)




----------



## J.T. Chris (Nov 8, 2019)

That is a unique tree.


----------



## Gumby (Nov 8, 2019)

It is strange. I have a lot of these "bowl-trees"
in my woods. They are neat looking.


----------



## RHPeat (Nov 9, 2019)

Gumby said:


> It is strange. I have a lot of these "bowl-trees"
> in my woods. They are neat looking.



Cindy 

fantastic photos. You definitely caught the autumn flavor in the lens. I have some oaks that have bowls at the base of them. I think it is from cutting the tree close to the ground and then the tree grows back. When they catch water they are great for tree frogs. Do you have tree frogs? I've found there eggs in the bowls covered with leaves when I was a young lad, knee high to grasshopper and couldn't swim as well as tadpoles. 

a poet friend
RH Peat


----------



## Gumby (Nov 9, 2019)

Thank you all for the likes and comments!

Ron, my property was logged about 30 years ago, so that would make sense. Yes, we have tree frogs, I've not looked for frog spawn but I bet it is there. I love my woods! Always something interesting to see and I feel the stress melt away when I spend time with my trees.


----------



## RHPeat (Nov 9, 2019)

Gumby said:


> Thank you all for the likes and comments!
> 
> Ron, my property was logged about 30 years ago, so that would make sense. Yes, we have tree frogs, I've not looked for frog spawn but I bet it is there. I love my woods! Always something interesting to see and I feel the stress melt away when I spend time with my trees.



Cindy

I only have an acer and a third, but I love my oak trees. Brush out the woods now and then to have open space between the trees to walk. I also keeps the poison oak down as well. Otherwise the vines strangle the trees. Trees also bring the birds. I like them as well. In the summer the tree frogs sound massive crickets. They croak all night long. I had a friend visit and he said, you have a lot of crickets. I said those are not crickets they're tree frogs. He was surprised. I said that's the mating call. It goes on for about 2 months at the end of spring and beginning of summer.  

a poet friend
RH Peat.


----------



## jamie65672 (Nov 9, 2019)

I take these pictures were taken in the fall?


----------



## Gumby (Nov 9, 2019)

jamie65672 said:


> I take these pictures were taken in the fall?



Hi Jamie! Yes the leaves were taken last week but the 'bowl tree' pic was taken in the summer.


----------



## Gumby (Nov 9, 2019)

A few shots of my oaks.


----------



## Pulse (Nov 9, 2019)

The woods have necks and 'have been known . . . to speak'. (_Macbeth _III.iv.129)
You've got to beleave it.


----------



## Greg William (Dec 24, 2019)

The photos of the red leaves look cool. That tree in the first post looks like a dead animal carcass.


----------

